# Best starter kit options



## Silver (28/11/17)

Morning fellow forumites

Someone asked me the other day whats the best starter kit to get. I was a bit stumped
A while back you couldnt go wrong with a Pico kit but nowadays there are many more options and the Pico doesnt seem to be available anymore.

*Lets hear what you think the best starter kit options are currently.*

Im thinking reliability, decent vape (not required to be a monstrous cloud blower), decent battery life and good price are the main factors at play here.

If youve had a great experience with something please share it here. Or just share what you think the best options are. Lets see if we can generate a good list for potential new vapers to consider. Might also be a nice reference for when someone asks for advice on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/11/17)

I've also been a bit stuck with this question lately @Silver ! Personally it feels like all the new kit has been aimed more towards current vapers as opposed to new vapers. But that may be due to the fact that I don't necessarily notice "noob-friendly" kits anymore because I'm not looking for them.

I still think the Pico is the best option for new vapers...







Cheap - Check
Reliable - Check
Decent variability for a little cloudage and vapour - Check
Easy to use - Check

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/17)

Thanks @Stosta 

But are these still readily available?
I hope so


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/11/17)

I can personally vouch for the AL85. Awesome kit. Compact. Excellent bat life plus you can fit 24ml tanks on the mod

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (28/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Stosta
> 
> But are these still readily available?
> I hope so


Yep! They are still found at a lot of places from what I can tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (28/11/17)

Hi ho @Silver i met up with @BumbleBee at the vape meet and he showed me this. Its a pen style mtl device that gives a stinky converted vaper the tight draw of analogs but it can be filled with juice to get them over into vaping. It uses comercial coils as far as my knowledge goes and it is a nice small power house pen style vape.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (28/11/17)

Evolution vape got the Eleaf Ikuu i80 that I got. Its almost like a newer pico version. Can go weak enough for mtl, strong enough for dl. And the 5ml Melo4 tank is just awesome. The coils can be hard to get and only evolution vape stock it as far as I can tell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (28/11/17)

Hi @Silver 

I won the new Sigelei VCIGO kit last friday night and I must say,I am extremely impressed.
Its a 230W dual battery (18650) battery mod,with on-board charging (which I dont personally use),2 firing buttons (depending on how you like to hold your mod and it has a power mode if I am correct.

Furthermore,it comes with a fuchai dripper which has a decent juice well and solid airflow-except that the cap is extremely flimsy.It literally falls of at the slightest touch.

All in all,I would say that this would be a bit pricey for a noob vaper,but its a little cloud machine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MK_AHMED (28/11/17)

BATMAN said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> I won the new Sigelei VCIGO kit last friday night and I must say,I am extremely impressed.
> Its a 230W dual battery (18650) battery mod,with on-board charging (which I dont personally use),2 firing buttons (depending on how you like to hold your mod and it has a power mode if I am correct.
> ...


Off topic


----------



## franshorn (28/11/17)

I think it would be important to distinguish if the starter device is intended for someone that wants to quit smoking, or someone that wants to blow clouds and doesn't smoke stinkies. 

No way an airy tank like the baby beast that comes with the AL85 kit is going to get a smoker of stinkies. I've seen a few people try and fail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (28/11/17)

franshorn said:


> I think it would be important to distinguish if the starter device is intended for someone that wants to quit smoking, or someone that wants to blow clouds and doesn't smoke stinkies.
> 
> No way an airy tank like the baby beast that comes with the AL85 kit is going to get a smoker of stinkies. I've seen a few people try and fail.


I agree. Most smokers want to start off with MTL. Exception from my experience is hookah people - they want DTL from the get go. Fortunately we are seeing MTL gear making a comeback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MK_AHMED (28/11/17)

Joytech Atopak penguin


----------



## BATMAN (28/11/17)

@MK_AHMED 
Im quite sure that I read @Silver 's opening message correctly-and I am also quite sure that he had just asked for advice on what we thought would be the best starter kit based on our experiences.

Qualities such as decent vape,decent battery life etc were highlighted and I feel that the Sigelei which I had mentioned highlighted almost all those qualities.
Remember,not everybody who vapes used to be a smoker to begin with.Some just like the enjoyment of the clouds,taste or just as a social habbit.
I personally got off the cigarettes using a kangertech topbox mini for a month and then a sigelei 150W box mod with a TFV8 RTA and it worked for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## skaby (28/11/17)

I'll have to agree with @BATMAN here.

Im using the AL85 Kit and Ive been stinky free for a month now.
Im sure MTL devices work well for people coming off cigarettes,but I really enjoy this with a strong nic juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (28/11/17)

For starter kits there are quite a lot of options. It all depends on the persons vaping style.

For a direct lung Vaper a device such as the SMOK AL85, iJoy CAPO 100w, Eleaf Pico 25, SMOK OSUB King, SMOK STICK V8, Priv V8 or any SMOK kit will be a good choice. These kits come with everything you need to get started and are extremely easy to use. If you want to future proof yourself, you could look at dual cell mods that come with tanks. Most of these kits would be in the SMOK range of devices. The good thing is, most of them come with a Sub-Ohm tank like the TFV8 Baby Beast, TFV8 Baby X Tank or even a TFV12 Prince Tank depending on the kit you choose. Later on, when you look to venture into RTA's or RDA's, you would not need to upgrade your mod as it will have enough power for any RTA or RDA.

For a mouth to lung style vaping, devices such as the Mi-One, SV Aio by Smokjoy, Aspire Breeze, Joyetech AIO and the Joyetech Penguin are good choices. The Aspire Gusto is also a really nice device that uses disposable pods which contain salt Nicotine juice. (it also cost a bit more to use and limits you to only certain juices which may be a put off) 

The main problem with MTL style setups, is that one would need/prefer a lower VG juice in high Nicotine strength or Nicotine Salt if possible. The issue that occurs with MTL style devices is that they do not wick efficiently when using 70/30 juices which then leads to dry hits or little to no flavor. There are juice makers like Vapour Mountain who give you the option of customising your juice so you could get a 50VG/50PG 12mg juice from them. I'm sure other juice makers would do this for you if you ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (28/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> Hi ho @Silver i met up with @BumbleBee at the vape meet and he showed me this. Its a pen style mtl device that gives a stinky converted vaper the tight draw of analogs but it can be filled with juice to get them over into vaping. It uses comercial coils as far as my knowledge goes and it is a nice small power house pen style vape.


Beat me to it, i was going to say in general Innokin do great starter products!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/11/17)

I use 3 starter kits which all meet the criteria of "reliability, decent vape (not required to be a monstrous cloud blower), decent battery life and good price".

iJust S 
Innoken Endura T20 which @BumbleBee sent me
Twisp Mini Vega - my favourite, but the guys might not like it as it's small, but it's perfect for the gals.

Here's a pic. From left to right: iJust S, Innoken T20, Twisp Mini Vega

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/17)

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far

Lots of interesting devices being mentioned that I think would help a new vaper 

I like the way you classified it @daniel craig - maybe one needs to split this into Mouth to Lung and Direct Lung Hit? Your points about some MTL gear potentially struggling with 70VG juice is very valid and important. Thanks.

please do continue and lets see where we can take this...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/17)

Really nice thread @Silver I think it's very important to classify the different vaping styles and the devices perfectly suited to it. I know quite a few guys who are long time smokers and started of with Direct Lung setups and just could not use it and so ended up going back to smoking. It's good to see that during 2017 a lot of companies came up with MTL devices and tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (29/11/17)

I got off stinkies on an ijust one.
Used the higher ohm coil for mtl, then went sub ohm which was a mistake. I enjoyed it so much I bought an al85, then an alien, then a top box mini, voopoo drag, Athena and a kui.
That one mod a week. It's a deep rabbit hole

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/11/17)

I’d recommend joyetech ego aio pen... at its price point, adjustable airflow so can vary to personal preference, abundance of coils (0.25 - 1.5 if I’m not mistaken), good battery and user friendliness... sure it’s not stellar with flavour but you can still taste the juice plus I’m proof it works


----------



## Ben-j (29/11/17)

I started vaping with those tiny ego pens, then an itaste VV V3 (was next level tech at the time, lol). Moved over to mech mods after that and now have a Smok G-priv. Pens work great if you have an extra battery module for it IMO. Just make sure coils are available (and possible for how long it will be available) for the devise before you buy it. 

I am looking for a kit for a female friend of mine. She knows nothing about vaping but has tried it and would like to change over to vaping. I have considered a pen style devise but worried about battery life. Thinking about the Smok V8 or the Innoken T20. Battery life and coil availability will be the deciding factors. 

Cheers


----------



## Hooked (29/11/17)

Ben-j said:


> I started vaping with those tiny ego pens, then an itaste VV V3 (was next level tech at the time, lol). Moved over to mech mods after that and now have a Smok G-priv. Pens work great if you have an extra battery module for it IMO. Just make sure coils are available (and possible for how long it will be available) for the devise before you buy it.
> 
> I am looking for a kit for a female friend of mine. She knows nothing about vaping but has tried it and would like to change over to vaping. I have considered a pen style devise but worried about battery life. Thinking about the Smok V8 or the Innoken T20. Battery life and coil availability will be the deciding factors.
> 
> Cheers



@Ben-j The Innoken T20 lasts me quite a few hours - much longer than any of my other devices!
@BumbleBee


----------



## Andre (30/11/17)

A good option that could satisfy both MTL and DTL vapers is the Vaporesso Tarot Nano kit. Built in battery of 2500 mAh, which gives great battery life. The Veco tank is totally leak free with top airflow. Takes EUC coils (available in various materials and resistances), which are relatively cheap. Small and compact setup.

With a small bore driptip and adjusting the airflow, a relatively tight MTL is possible.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Koosroos (30/11/17)

I started with a tube mech mod and a goon. Before i vaped i use to smoke cigars quite often and it made my lungs/throat seek a hard heavy hit. All these small mouth to lung "box" type mods as you guys call them did not help. I am currently back on stinkies and cigars but want to see where i am doing "something" wrong to not get the same satisfaction from my mech as before.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Ben-j The Innoken T20 lasts me quite a few hours - much longer than any of my other devices!
> @BumbleBee


Only a few hours? Are you waiting for the light to go off when charging or do you take it of charge when the light is green?


----------



## Hooked (30/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Only a few hours? Are you waiting for the light to go off when charging or do you take it of charge when the light is green?



@BumbleBee I wait for the light to go off. Is that right? Bear in mind that my "quite a few hours" is much longer than your "only a few hours"!! I can't remember now how long the battery lasts - I'd say about 5 - 6 hours of CONTINUOUS vaping, which is much better than my other devices.


----------



## Hooked (30/11/17)

Koosroos said:


> I started with a tube mech mod and a goon. Before i vaped i use to smoke cigars quite often and it made my lungs/throat seek a hard heavy hit. All these small mouth to lung "box" type mods as you guys call them did not help. I am currently back on stinkies and cigars but want to see where i am doing "something" wrong to not get the same satisfaction from my mech as before.



@Koosroos It's great that you want to know what you're doing wrong (or why your mod is wrong for you). I'd suggest that you start a new thread called "What am I doing wrong?" or something to that effect. The peeps on this forum are tremendously helpful and they would be able to guide you in the right direction.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @BumbleBee I wait for the light to go off. Is that right? Bear in mind that my "quite a few hours" is much longer than your "only a few hours"!! I can't remember now how long the battery lasts - I'd say about 5 - 6 hours of CONTINUOUS vaping, which is much better than my other devices.


lol, yeah I guess time is relative 

And yes, waiting for the light to go off is correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee (2/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I’d recommend joyetech ego aio pen... at its price point, adjustable airflow so can vary to personal preference, abundance of coils (0.25 - 1.5 if I’m not mistaken), good battery and user friendliness... sure it’s not stellar with flavour but you can still taste the juice plus I’m proof it works


So this is where I started my vape journey. I used a friend's Twisp at a party, and it was an ahaaaaah!!! moment for me. Next day I went to my closest vape store and walked out with an eGo AIO. Being the vape noob, I was sold on it because of the affordability.

What I didn't know at the time was that it was definitely not as satisfying as I had assumed it would be. I spent a while vaping my current flavour until it ran out and I needed new coils. Whike talking about new flavours to try, the dude at the store handed me a smok stick, or smok stick V8, I can't remember which. I was instantly amazed at the difference between that AIO and my eGo AIO. Flavour was Soooo much better, and air flow and cloud production was no comparison.

Had I known, I would have gone for the smok stick rather than the Ego! Now I've got the vaporesso revenger, and I love it for flavour and clouds. I've also noticed that I only puff a few times and its enough. Whereas with the eGo, the only reason I would stop puffing is because the device would get too hot to even hold, or the coils would burn, or I'd be taking too long on my smoke breaks!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Great to hear @veecee 

Congrats on finding something that satisfies you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> lol, yeah I guess time is relative
> 
> And yes, waiting for the light to go off is correct



@BumbleBee How long a minute is depends on which side of the bathroom door you're standing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dooky (29/12/17)

Bit late but got to throw the Swag into the mix, been using it with a serpent mini 22 and it is awesome. 100x better than the AL85 which loves resetting itself to 85w when you swap batteries... but only sometimes which is even more dangerous. Second place to the Pico!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

